# Lightroom 3.2.1 on Mac Catalina



## imwava (May 19, 2020)

I'm a newbie here, 70-year old amateur photographer who has been using Lightroom for a couple of years now.  I'm pretty computer savvy, but I don't understand this new version of Lightroom.  All the tools are gone, there is no way to add my watermark, I can't get my photos from the other version, etc.  I've watched videos and the directions and screen shots  just don't match my version of Lightroom.  Something is missing.  I can't find help anywhere, and I stumbled upon this website -- hopefully someone here can help me.  As an example, the directions below for inserting the Lightroom version...don't exist on my version.  The system info line is greyed out.  Frustrated!!!


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (May 19, 2020)

If you used Lightroom before it's most likely you used the Classic version of Lightroom instead of the Cloudy. You can download and install it from the Adobe Creative Cloud App. Or do you want to move to Cloudy version? Some options are still missing indeed.


----------



## imwava (May 19, 2020)

Roelof Moorlag said:


> If you used Lightroom before it's most likely you used the Classic version of Lightroom instead of the Cloudy.


Well, yes.  Knowing that doesn't help me with my conundrum though.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (May 19, 2020)

You are probably a victim of Adobe's poor choice of names for things. "Lightroom" is the new app that keeps all your images in the cloud, along with your catalogue. "Lightroom Classic" is the current version of the app that keeps your images and catalogue on a hard disk.

Which do you want to use? If you want to use Lightroom Classic, you'll need to install that one. Go to the Creative Cloud app and install Lightroom Classic and then run it against your catalogue.


----------



## imwava (May 19, 2020)

Hal P Anderson said:


> You are probably a victim of Adobe's poor choice of names for things. "Lightroom" is the new app that keeps all your images in the cloud, along with your catalogue. "Lightroom Classic" is the current version of the app that keeps your images and catalogue on a hard disk.
> 
> Which do you want to use? If you want to use Lightroom Classic, you'll need to install that one. Go to the Creative Cloud app and install Lightroom Classic and then run it against your catalogue.


Hi -- I don't care what it's called or where the photos are stored, I just want a version that has all the tools it's supposed to have.  The version I have has nothing.  Barely any editing tools, all my presets are gone, can't use my watermark...it's just bare bones and the videos that say they are using the same version have a totally different interface than what I have.  It just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (May 19, 2020)

Why don't you follow us advice and install the Classic version of Lightroom and deinstall the cloudy version? 
All the tools you are familiar with will be at your disposal again then.


----------



## clee01l (May 19, 2020)

There are two current version of Lightroom The Cloud version is called Simply “Lightroom” . The successor to the older versions is now called “Lightroom Classic”. 

When your bought your subscription, you either bought the Plan that has only “Lightroom” and 1 TB of cloud storage or you bought the “Photography Plan” which has Lightroom (cloud), Lightroom Classic and Photoshop but only 20 GB of cloud storage.

If you have the Photography plan then you can install Lightroom Classic. (V9.2.1) and uninstall Lightroom (v3.2.1) 
If you only have a license fro Lightroom (v3.2.1) you need to contact Adobe and change licenses (both are ~$10/month). 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

